# Mime-Type für unbekanntes Programm



## Ed77 (15. Mai 2009)

Hi. Ich möchte aus meiner JSF-Anwendung im Browser ein Programm starten, das auf dem Client-Rechner installiert ist. Mit Programmen wie Word funktioniert das auch über den Response und beispielsweise den Mime-Type "application/msword" (siehe Java Tip 94: How to open a non-HTML document from a servlet - JavaWorld). Das Programm ist allerdings keine Standard-Anwendung, für die es einen Mime-Type gibt. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das hinbekommen könnte?

Btw: ActiveX ist keine gewünschte Lösung, da das Ganze in allen Browsern funktionieren soll.


----------



## HLX (15. Mai 2009)

Ist das nicht eine Frage der Browsereinstellung? Der Browser entscheidet doch letztendlich, welches Programm zum Einsatz kommt (siehe Menüpunkt Einstellungen --> Inhalte). Entweder gibt´s ein Plugin, so dass die Anwendung in den Browser integriert wird, oder die Anwendung wird außerhalb des Browsers gestartet.


----------



## Ed77 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube nicht. Ich will ja eigentlich nichts anderes als eine .exe auf der Festplatte öffnen (zB c:/programme/test.exe).
Sicherheitsrisiken sollen dabei erstmal ausser Acht gelassen werden.


----------



## maki (15. Mai 2009)

Es ist eine Frage der Browsereinstellungen, denn nur der Client entscheidet was mit bestimmten MIME Types geschieht.

Der MIME Type den du suchst ist wahrscheinlich "application/octet-stream", was der Client aber dann macht (im Bezug auf Security) ist wieder Client Sache 

Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Browser wird dich immer warnen bevor eine ausführbare Datei runtergeladen/gestartet  wird.


----------



## Ed77 (15. Mai 2009)

Ok danke. Dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren,
Könnt ihr mir nochmal sagen wo man genau diese Einstellung findet im IE und Firefox?


----------



## Ed77 (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich verwende jetzt einen ganz normalen HTML-Link: <a href="file:///C:/Programme/test.exe">Click</a>

Der Internet Explorer gibt mir die Option die Datei zu öffnen oder zu speichern. Beim Firefox kann ich nur speichern und nicht öffnen wählen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch beim Firefox die Datei direkt öffnen zu können ohne sie vorher zu speichern?


----------



## Ed77 (15. Mai 2009)

Hat sich wohl erledigt. Seit Firefox 3 ist diese Funktion nicht mehr verfügbar. Mit einem Plugin kann die Funktion aber nachinstalliert werden.


----------

